# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  [ خلفيات عاشوراء ~

## صفآء الروح

. 

 

 

 



نسآلكم الدعاء..
تحياتي

----------

ليلاس (12-19-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (12-26-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-19-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (12-19-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*خلفيآإت منتهى الرووووووعهـ و الولآء ..*

*تسسسلمي يـــآ الغآإليــــــــــة ..*

*ع الطرح الولآئي .."*

*مآجورة و مثـــــــــــآإبه ..]*

----------


## رنيم الحب

*السلآم عليك يآأبا الأحرآآر* 

*خلفيــــــآآت رآآئعة ومعبرة* 

*غــآليتي ..* 
***صفآء الروح***
*كل الشكر لطرحك القيم* 
*ولآحرمنا الله منكِ ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير وصــــــلآح ..* 
*تحيــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب.×.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*خـلفيآات رآائعه وحسينية مؤثره*
*تسلميين عزيزتي صفاء على الآختيار القيمَ*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاآفيه*
*ومأجووورة يارب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *خلفيآإت منتهى الرووووووعهـ و الولآء ..*
> 
> *تسسسلمي يـــآ الغآإليــــــــــة ..*
> 
> *ع الطرح الولآئي .."*
> 
> *مآجورة و مثـــــــــــآإبه ..]*



*ياهلا وغلا ليلاس* 
*تسلمي غناتي على الحضور*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*لك خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلآم عليك يآأبا الأحرآآر* 
> 
> *خلفيــــــآآت رآآئعة ومعبرة* 
> 
> *غــآليتي ..* 
> ***صفآء الروح***
> *كل الشكر لطرحك القيم* 
> *ولآحرمنا الله منكِ ..* 
> *موفقة لكل خير وصــــــلآح ..* 
> ...



*ياهلا رنيم الغلا*
*تسلمي خيتي على الحضور*
*ربي ما يحرمني من حضورك في متصفحي*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *خـلفيآات رآائعه وحسينية مؤثره*
> *تسلميين عزيزتي صفاء على الآختيار القيمَ*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عاآفيه*
> *ومأجووورة يارب*



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*الله يسلمك ويحفظش يااارب*
*ربي ما يرحمني منك ياارب*
*ومأجورين ومثابين جميعا*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

تراتيل ٌ بِملامحْ الأسى ..!
وبأصداء الأه. .


صفاء ..،
محتواكِ كانت ملامحه عريقة الحزن ...،، جداً
وشاحكِ الزفرات على أبي عبد الله وآله صلوات الله عليهم...

غالية ،، شكري معجونٌ بالدعاء لأجل روحكِ النقية ..
موفقة مبلغة مناكِ بحق الحسين الوجيه وجده وأبيه وأمه وأخيه والتسعة المعصومين من ذريته وبنيه..
دُمتِ حُسينية المنهج..
بعين المولى ،

----------


## salam salm

جعله الله في ميزان اعمالكم

----------

